# crufts passes



## terriermaid

i recieved my passes today ,lol im getting excited
this is my 100th post do you think it will be lucky lol


----------



## Jo P

I cant wait either - we're going on the Saturday - Rottie day obviously - but my sister is showing her two Shelties so I'll be cheering her on too


----------



## tashi

I'm there all four days working on Royal Canin perhaps we could arrange a meet - if I can slip away.


----------



## tashi

Jo P said:


> I cant wait either - we're going on the Saturday - Rottie day obviously - but my sister is showing her two Shelties so I'll be cheering her on too


Daughter is showing a puli on the Saturday.


----------



## terriermaid

lol make sure you save me some freebees from royal canine ,im not there till sunday ,terriers


----------



## tashi

terriermaid said:


> lol make sure you save me some freebees from royal canine ,im not there till sunday ,terriers


Don't know what they got this year last year it was towels for the breeder members and lovely they were too


----------



## terriermaid

looks like ill be around ykc ring a lot of the day ,my neice is in ykc and international handler ,and friends daughter is in ykc


----------



## tashi

My two girls are both competing in the YKC competitions they probably know your niece


----------



## Fade to Grey

i wish i was going.
i might try and get my mum to take me


----------



## terriermaid

tashi said:


> My two girls are both competing in the YKC competitions they probably know your niece


how old are your girls ,these two are still in the unders


----------



## dogsdinner

Good luck when you go, I showed for 12 years at Crufts dont like it much as a show and its expensive with the ferry and travelodge that used to be cheap but not anymore  so not going this time. 
Hope everyone who goes reports back with pics


----------



## carol

your right can cost a few bob or too
might go will have to see, but i will go early so get away early before 2 as it gets really busy then you cant move.


----------



## colliemerles

i really enjoy going, but it does get abit packed,,,,i always get lost and can never find what im looking for,,lol


----------



## tashi

terriermaid said:


> how old are your girls ,these two are still in the unders


Missed this one sorry  one is now in the 17 -24 and the other in the 12 - 17 but my two tend to mix with all the age groups.


----------



## tashi

dogsdinner said:


> Good luck when you go, I showed for 12 years at Crufts dont like it much as a show and its expensive with the ferry and travelodge that used to be cheap but not anymore  so not going this time.
> Hope everyone who goes reports back with pics


It is a show that I HATE glorified trade show and people walking round complaining about the smell of dogs - we had 10 qualified this year but only taking two basically for the girls for the handling, every year we say never again but cos I handle for other people we end up going and now I stay there with Royal Canin enjoy the night life!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dogsdinner

> It is a show that I HATE glorified trade show


oooo someone I agree with totally and they have the nerve to call it an International show for those wondering its NOT 'cos the only awards count towards UK champ. To give tickets that count for International title (CACIB's) the Country has to be in FCI, the UK is'nt but most of Europe is FCI, Ireland is in it now as well. They also claim its the biggest but only cos they let non-champs in, the Westminster show in America you can only enter Champs I think. Money behind it? Lots to be made on entries which will go home with nothing just try entering labs or goldies huge classes.
BUT dont let it bring you down you guys who are going I was very excited the first few times so enjoy!!


----------



## tashi

dogsdinner said:


> Westminster show in America you can only enter Champs I think. Money behind it? Lots to be made on entries which will go home with nothing just try entering labs or goldies huge classes.
> BUT dont let it bring you down you guys who are going I was very excited the first few times so enjoy!!


Westminster you have to be in the top 10(I think) dogs in the breed (points system) cos when we were over there with a professional handler every point counts!!!!
And guess what I am showing - yes you got it a golden!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Angel

I will be watching it on the TV again.........

Tell you what, you will have to do some sort of signal nd then i will know who you are........ Lol 
Only joking!!!


----------



## Vixie

I am going to try to go, lets hope it pans out


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> I am going to try to go, lets hope it pans out


yeah, maybe we could wear a badge with PETFORUMS on so we all know who we are,  and wave to all the cameras,,,hee hee hee


----------



## Vixie

thats a great idea collie  my son has one of those badgit making machines, I can make some we will have to meet in Birmingham and go in together, then I can give you a badge LOL


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> thats a great idea collie  my son has one of those badgit making machines, I can make some we will have to meet in Birmingham and go in together, then I can give you a badge LOL


yes and if we wear something very bright,, everyone can look for us on telly, hee hee hee, we should of had T,,shirts made up with the petforum address on it,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

ohhhhhhh that would have been great hee hee could you imagine it LOL we could print off a flyer and pin it to our top


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> ohhhhhhh that would have been great hee hee could you imagine it LOL we could print off a flyer and pin it to our top


yeah we may get on telly then,,,, hee hee hee,


----------



## Vixie

ohhhhhh I hope not it adds 10 pounds hee hee


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> ohhhhhh I hope not it adds 10 pounds hee hee


ha ha ha,, we will say it ads 20 pounds,,, that will then make us look good,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

hee hee my misteke it is 20


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> hee hee my misteke it is 20


Hang on girls it is actually 40 at least (I know I been on there!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## Vixie

hee hee, well I will wear black its supposed to be slimming lol


----------



## leoti

Hi guys i will be there on saturday round the border collies ring you will know me i will be wearing a red suit plus will post my bench number when the passes arrive  unless anyone who will be there would like my mobile pm me


----------



## tashi

leoti said:


> Hi guys i will be there on saturday round the border collies ring you will know me i will be wearing a red suit plus will post my bench number when the passes arrive  unless anyone who will be there would like my mobile pm me


My daughter will be showing border collies so I hope to get down to the ring at some time I think they have got 5/6 going it is the 'Threjays' gang.


----------



## leoti

please do come and say hello


----------



## tashi

leoti said:


> please do come and say hello


Will do - you in special puppy


----------



## leoti

no Leoti is nearly 18 months old


----------



## fluffybunny2001

I`m going on the saturday,to see the pyreneans and newfs,plus to help on my work stall


----------



## griffpan

Yep we'll be there Sunday 

We were on tenterhooks hoping that my girl would start and finish her season in time, phew luckily she has.


----------



## tashi

fluffybunny2001 said:


> I`m going on the saturday,to see the pyreneans and newfs,plus to help on my work stall


What is your work stall?? we can come and visit


----------



## fluffybunny2001

National Animal Welfare Trust,i`ll just be popping in to see my work mate from time to time


----------



## tashi

I am up on Royal Canin but hopefully we are going to try and arrange a meet somewhere (if I can get away for a little while)


----------



## Dorastar

Hi Everyone

After reading this thread I am interested to note that people seem to have received their passes for Crufts. I havent yet received mine and am now starting to get a bit worried. Can you let me know if everyone has received theirs or is it just a couple of you.

Thanks


----------



## tashi

Dorastar said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> After reading this thread I am interested to note that people seem to have received their passes for Crufts. I havent yet received mine and am now starting to get a bit worried. Can you let me know if everyone has received theirs or is it just a couple of you.
> 
> Thanks


Got ours day before yesterday and we are at the end of the alphabet


----------



## terriermaid

tashi said:


> Got ours day before yesterday and we are at the end of the alphabet


lol mine begins with C


----------



## terriermaid

Dorastar said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> After reading this thread I am interested to note that people seem to have received their passes for Crufts. I havent yet received mine and am now starting to get a bit worried. Can you let me know if everyone has received theirs or is it just a couple of you.
> 
> Thanks


hiya ill see you around the parson ring


----------



## Dorastar

I think I will leave it for a couple of days and if havent had them by then will really start to panic


----------



## tashi

Drop an e-mail to fosse data see if they have all been sent


----------



## Dorastar

Thanks will do.

I know they received my entry as entered online and have email so at least entry has not been lost in post.


----------



## tashi

got to admit that is the way I do it now better than any Proof of posting, only problem being the security guys as you go in and then having to get a removal pass to get back out again


----------



## terriermaid

lol last year i actually took a empty envelpoei managed to get in ok lol as we had other breeds with us and luckerly i found the kc stand ,while looking for ykc so was still early. they gave me removal passes and another catologe voucher ,was very impressed


----------



## tashi

we had trouble getting out the one year as they had shut off hall 3 so they sent us across the piaza and took our passes off us - we then got 'herded' out of the piazza and they only wanted the passes again!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## griffpan

Dorastar said:


> I think I will leave it for a couple of days and if havent had them by then will really start to panic


Hi there

One of my friends has been told by Fosse that the last of the passes will be posted tomorrow, so fingers crossed your will be there


----------



## Dorastar

Thanks for that will await a visit from the postman.


----------



## Dorastar

Horray panic over they arrived this morning PHEW


----------



## carol

colliemerles said:


> yeah, maybe we could wear a badge with PETFORUMS on so we all know who we are,  and wave to all the cameras,,,hee hee hee


t shirts would be better they would stand out more than a badge or hats lol


----------



## tashi

carol said:


> t shirts would be better they would stand out more than a badge or hats lol


depends how big you are!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leoti

wooo my passes arrived this morning as well


----------

